# Christopher Jones answers



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

Christopher,
The last K9Pro Sports trial in Oz was in Sept. this year, but it is a very big country. 

You bring up some very good points on a comparison basis between a KNPV dog say, and a Protection certification system like K9Pro. 

First you asked if I thought the dogs in the video were the best they could be? You would have to ask the owners, I have no way of knowing how good a dog _could_ be. Being the best you can be is a goal for people and the purpose of a certification system is to give people an accurate evaluation so they can figure out where they are at. 

To that end we score a total, as well as a percentage of the total, for each dog. In this case you can see in the judges opinion, 3 different judges from 3 different countries with written score sheets marked from 3 different directions. The Patrol dog was a 89%, the Personal Protection dog was a 79% so in the judges opinion one was close to the best, one Not so much. But that is why you go to the trials, to find out what experienced people think. And we do have the most experienced MWD & PSD trainers as judges in K9Pro Sports. 

You also stated;_"But lets be honest here Butch, the level of dogs in K9PS is not on the same level as KNPV, NVBK or FR"._ I can't speak to the level of dog quality in any of these disciplines. The major difference is they ARE _"KNPV, NVBK or FR"_ dogs, and are raised from birth for those programs, There is no such thing as a K9Pro Sports dog. We have no clubs, we have no breeders, we have no program, no required commands, or any required language, we just have people that want to train their dog, as their security system. 

K9Pro takes whoever from where ever, and judges the dog on their fighting ability and teamwork with the handler. I don't know if you can compare dogs born and raised in a program to dogs that may compete in K9Pro. Dogs that come from anywhere, handled by everyone, that may be their first dog. So I can't really answer that one either.

I can give you an idea of how those programs' dogs have stacked up in K9Pro competitions, and how K9Pro dogs have done in those programs, and you can decide for yourself. This could get lengthy so get a drink.

The earliest KNPV participation in K9Pro was in the late nineties when Appie Kamps brought a KNPV titled son of Quatro to compete in the Patrol division. With him was Kathy Early and her PH1 GSD in the Personal Protection div.

Appie did a great job and finished near the top, I think he was high enough to finish in the money payouts. 

Kathy, not so good. Her PH1 was tagged in the Civil Agitation and the zero kept her and her dog in the middle of the pack. But they would be the first of many KNPV trainers to compete in K9Pro in the coming years and the KNPV dogs like the Police dogs have always done well. The KNPV, obviously has no interest in letting other disciplines get their certification, so no K9Pro dogs have crossed over to compete, but that is not the case in Ring. 

How do F. Ring dogs do in K9PS? we held an east coast trial this year and had an imported F. Ring 3 dog decide to get into our Protection division. The dog had no idea what an alert was in the Civil Agitation, and refused to even leave his handlers side when commanded. The Attack on Handler left the dog totally confused. F. Ring is Very, Very, patterned so a good F, Ring dog may be limited in what it will do in K9PS.

So flip it, how does a K9Pro dog do in F. Ring? 
Rick Schubert was our 2 time K9PS Patrol champ with a great little APBT named Bugsy. After the Championship he was encouraged to get into F. Ring by his local club. 

He entered his first trial for his Brevet a few months after his K9Pro win and scored in the high nineties (sorry I don't remember exactly, sure you can look it up) one of the highest scores in a Brevet that year. Rick chose not to go further in F. Ring because he didn't like the pattern program and he didn't see any improvement or challenge for his K9Pro dog.
Now you asked about NVBK and I have no knowledge of that discipline, so if you don't mind the other international discipline I can cross reference to K9 Pro Sports is Mondio Ring.

Thomas Ravn, Denmark, finished third in his first K9Pro Sports championship with his great GSD Devil who at the time held the highest SchH 1 score in the country of Denmark, so a good K9Pro dog was also a good SchH dog. 

Thomas returned two years later with a Mal named Unik, he swept the K9Pro championship winning both Personal and Patrol divisions with an excellent rating. A few weeks later he was asked to join Denmarks first Mondio Ring club and be on the team in France for the Malinois World Championships, Mondio Ring competition.

The K9Pro dog Unik, finished second in her first ever Mondio Ring event, that also happened to be a World competition. After that second place finish Thomas Ravn said he would have never done so well, in Mondio, without his K9 Pro Sports training!

So without opinion or supposition, just the facts of actual events I can say that K9 Pro Sports dogs have done an excellent job on the world stage in many, many, other sports. And that is only a smidgett of the dog history I have witnessed! I know K9 Pro members and their dogs, take a back seat to no one when it comes to the world of dog training and those are just the facts!

Thanks for the questions Christopher.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Christopher Jones is Australian :-s.


----------



## morris lindesey (May 2, 2009)

WOW...that's a great story Butch :-\"


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

TL;DR. Cool story, bro.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: He entered his first trial for his Brevet a few months after his K9Pro win and scored in the high nineties (sorry I don't remember exactly, sure you can look it up) one of the highest scores in a Brevet that year.

Not really doing FR if the dog got a brevet. It is not meant to be anything but the beginning to see if the dog could go on.

Quote: Thomas Ravn, Denmark, finished third in his first K9Pro Sports championship with his great GSD Devil who at the time held the highest SchH 1 score in the country of Denmark, so a good K9Pro dog was also a good SchH dog. 

Again, Sch 1 is not really Sch. What were his scores at the 3 level ? 

Quote: The K9Pro dog Unik, finished second in her first ever Mondio Ring event, that also happened to be a World competition.

"A" world competition ? Which one, what year ? What level ?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

morris lindesey said:


> WOW...that's a great story Butch :-\"


Ol Butch can sure spin a yarn, can't he? 
Thomas Ravn did a Schutzhund I
He placed second at the FMBB at Mondio Ring LEVEL I
To state that "he placed second behind the World Champion" is misleading at best and dishonest at worst.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> "he placed second behind the World Champion" is misleading at best and dishonest at worst.


to be fair Thomas, that is not what was *said*, that is what is subliminally inferred...


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> to be fair Thomas, that is not what was *said*, that is what is subliminally inferred...


Here's the quote:

So how does a little Viking boy and his dog do when they go against all the best and most experienced Mondio Ring trainers in Europe? Remember I said in his first ever K9PS Championship he finished third? Well never one to stand still, this time in his first attempt he moved up to a second place finish with a score of 190.5 out of two hundred, finishing only five and a half points behind Spains', Angel Mariscal, several times a Mondio world champion. Not bad for a little dog and a little guy, from a little country, in their first Mondio Ring World Championship!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Here's the quote:
> 
> So how does a little Viking boy and his dog do when they go against all the best and most experienced Mondio Ring trainers in Europe? Remember I said in his first ever K9PS Championship he finished third? Well never one to stand still, this time in his first attempt he moved up to a second place finish with a score of 190.5 out of two hundred, finishing only five and a half points behind Spains', Angel Mariscal, several times a Mondio world champion. Not bad for a little dog and a little guy, from a little country, in their first Mondio Ring World Championship!


I saw this one
"The K9Pro dog Unik, finished second in her first ever Mondio Ring event, that also happened to be a World competition. After that second place finish Thomas Ravn said he would have never done so well, in Mondio, without his K9 Pro Sports training!"
I stand corrected...


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

where IS that popcorn smiley...??


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Dang, don't you remember? Mike yelled at us before about that. ha ha


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

mike can yell--he's into some weird "family" thing and some weird breed these days....  

what's he gonna do--FIRE me from here, haha...


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

You never know. He just might have a smiley face for that!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> You never know. He just might have a smiley face for that!



The mods don't use smiley faces when the trash talking gets out of hand.
Obsessions are carried to far!!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> The mods don't use smiley faces when the trash talking gets out of hand. Obsessions are carried to far!!


Hey thanks for the tip Bob, I'll keep that in mind next time you get carried away with one of your own. \\/


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

who was the Ring 3 dog. Was it a wash out?


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Butch Cappel said:


> Christopher,
> The last K9Pro Sports trial in Oz was in Sept. this year, but it is a very big country.


Cool, I didnt know that. The results and points table used to be visable on the website but last I looked I couldnt find them. No worries.



Butch Cappel said:


> First you asked if I thought the dogs in the video were the best they could be? You would have to ask the owners, I have no way of knowing how good a dog _could_ be. Being the best you can be is a goal for people and the purpose of a certification system is to give people an accurate evaluation so they can figure out where they are at.


I guess my question to you was more along the lines of did you think that the dogs you posted videos of are in the upper level of working dogs, both genetically and training wise?
I didnt see anything of those dogs in the video that made me think they were anywhere near the same level of the best NVBK or KNPV or FR dogs. Nothing against the people or their dogs, infact they have my full support for getting out there with their dogs. 



Butch Cappel said:


> You also stated;_"But lets be honest here Butch, the level of dogs in K9PS is not on the same level as KNPV, NVBK or FR"._ I can't speak to the level of dog quality in any of these disciplines. The major difference is they ARE _"KNPV, NVBK or FR"_ dogs, and are raised from birth for those programs, There is no such thing as a K9Pro Sports dog. We have no clubs, we have no breeders, we have no program, no required commands, or any required language, we just have people that want to train their dog, as their security system.


And look I agree with you. Its pretty hard to compare ourselfs to the Belgians, French or the Dutch as they have the dogs, the litters, the clubs and the experience in far greater numbers than we do. And so by that same token, its the reason that the dogs in K9PS are not in the same leauge as KNPV, FR and NVBK dogs. And dont worry, we here are not at the same level either. K9PS isnt out in the wilderness here.



Butch Cappel said:


> K9Pro takes whoever from where ever, and judges the dog on their fighting ability and teamwork with the handler. I don't know if you can compare dogs born and raised in a program to dogs that may compete in K9Pro. Dogs that come from anywhere, handled by everyone, that may be their first dog. So I can't really answer that one either.


And like I said Im not on an anti K9PS campain. I would rather see people doing something like K9PS than nothing with their dogs. And if they are enjoying their training and having fun with their dogs, super.



Butch Cappel said:


> I can give you an idea of how those programs' dogs have stacked up in K9Pro competitions, and how K9Pro dogs have done in those programs, and you can decide for yourself. This could get lengthy so get a drink.
> 
> The earliest KNPV participation in K9Pro was in the late nineties when Appie Kamps brought a KNPV titled son of Quatro to compete in the Patrol division. With him was Kathy Early and her PH1 GSD in the Personal Protection div.
> 
> ...


So after watching many KNPV trials and watching a few K9PS trials, the fact that a PH1 dogs could without little re-training compete in a K9PS trial, and the absolute fact that a K9PS titled dog would need to do about 2 years of extra training (if he was capable of it) to compete in KNPV goes to show the gap between the two systems.



Butch Cappel said:


> How do F. Ring dogs do in K9PS? we held an east coast trial this year and h
> ad an imported F. Ring 3 dog decide to get into our Protection division. The dog had no idea what an alert was in the Civil Agitation, and refused to even leave his handlers side when commanded. The Attack on Handler left the dog totally confused. F. Ring is Very, Very, patterned so a good F, Ring dog may be limited in what it will do in K9PS.


Could well be, but sounds like a training issue to me. Had the guy trainined for this? I know of SchH 3 imported dogs who couldnt sit unless it was in the pattern with his cues. How many hours of training do you think is required to get to a FR 3 title? And how many hours to get your Protection division? I know people who did it here in Australia with about 4 weeks of training. The same isnt true of FR.



Butch Cappel said:


> So flip it, how does a K9Pro dog do in F. Ring?
> Rick Schubert was our 2 time K9PS Patrol champ with a great little APBT named Bugsy. After the Championship he was encouraged to get into F. Ring by his local club.
> 
> He entered his first trial for his Brevet a few months after his K9Pro win and scored in the high nineties (sorry I don't remember exactly, sure you can look it up) one of the highest scores in a Brevet that year. Rick chose not to go further in F. Ring because he didn't like the pattern program and he didn't see any improvement or challenge for his K9Pro dog.


So it sounds to me as if Rick went and trained for his Brevet, trailed and passed. I bet you if he didnt train for the Brevert and just rocked up with his K9PS training he would not have. But thats what you expect.



Butch Cappel said:


> Now you asked about NVBK and I have no knowledge of that discipline, so if you don't mind the other international discipline I can cross reference to K9 Pro Sports is Mondio Ring.
> 
> Thomas Ravn, Denmark, finished third in his first K9Pro Sports championship with his great GSD Devil who at the time held the highest SchH 1 score in the country of Denmark, so a good K9Pro dog was also a good SchH dog.
> 
> ...


 So are you saying that Thomas didnt need to do any Mondio Ring training to be sucesful at it? If he had a good dog, and he trained towards MR why wouldnt he pass? The fact that he also trained towards K9PS as well is a moot point.


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

I don't really get all the Butch bashing on here.
If someone wants to test dogs in a different way why does that bother you?
if you don't like it don't go, watch, enter.

we have a local "protection" trial in this area that caters to pet type dogs. Guarantee I could run 99% of them off the field and I'm not even an average decoy. But those people enjoy playing with their dogs. They train, they have fun the dogs have fun.

The same arguments above apply to everything, take a FR dog and enter Sch, etc..

just seems like a bunch of school yard kids arguing over who's dad could beat up who's 


There's plenty of room in the park for everyone


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Mike Lauer said:


> I don't really get all the Butch bashing on here.
> If someone wants to test dogs in a different way why does that bother you?
> if you don't like it don't go, watch, enter.
> 
> ...


I try not to get too involved with Butch because he doesn't come on here much and this type stuff just draws more attention to him . I get why others get on him . I don't get why some get on him soooo much though . But since you asked , for me having read the things he says on his site about other k9 organizations , misrepresents things and how what he says about K9 Pro Sports doesn't match up with his videos , I can see where others can get a little sick of him . He talks out of 2 sides of his mouth . On here he sounds like a freindly enough guy . Other places not so much .

If he was a little more honest about things and got rid of his over the top salesmanship I too wouldn't mind what he does and the fun his members are having . Because they are and that's cool .


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Mike Lauer said:


> I don't really get all the Butch bashing on here.
> If someone wants to test dogs in a different way why does that bother you?
> if you don't like it don't go, watch, enter.
> 
> ...



Mike. I agree with you. Plenty of room in the park. Like a majority of arguments, there are two sides and the truth. None of it really matters on the internet.

I train PSA and am going to stick with that until I don't enjoy it anymore. I'll support it and have fun at it. A BH and a tracking title may be in my dogs future as well.

I think some folks here feel that they have to police other people up and help them not make perceived mistakes/sway them to a venue that they like better. I don't disagree with that, but it is my belief that the more you focus on anthing bad, without a solution, the more apparent it makes itself. Not saying K9 Pro Sports is bad, just that if someone doesn't like it, they are marketing for it when they comment on it. Just like I am, right now, whether I like it or not.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Now that we have heard from the happy sunshine camp, which is great and all, but I don't think it is the same as I train Mondio, and you train PSA. 

Butch is a flim flam man, I have heard many many stories, too many to regurgitate. Now, I know how many people get all butt hurt because their dog is shit, or they have found the secret training methods of the burundi, and a voice from a burning bush told them to feed raw.

You take those away, and there are plenty of people out there that have told me that he picks his winners ahead of time, and takes his share of the purse. That was years ago. Now, I don't think people are shelling out money for old crooked candy man anymore.

I personally could give a ****, but this guy has scammed people and taken money. It is not the same as you train this and I train that. Some of you need to know your history.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Yeah yeah yeah....We all have our faults. And everyone in the world has heard stories about Butch. But if people still want to play his game that's on them. It dosen't affect you if you don't play K9PS. 

Good post Mike!


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Christopher Smith said:


> Yeah yeah yeah....We all have our faults. And everyone in the world has heard stories about Butch. But if people still want to play his game that's on them. It dosen't affect you if you don't play K9PS.
> 
> Good post Mike!


Or maybe they see the reality that what Butch is selling is no worse than what everyone else is selling and is just as credible as any other sport. I mean let's be real. you have all drug Kadi through the mud everytime she has put anything on. No matter how bad y'all try to make the other venues look bad, it doesn't make yours any more real than theirs. They are all games people play.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Now that we have heard from the happy sunshine camp, which is great and all, but I don't think it is the same as I train Mondio, and you train PSA.
> 
> Butch is a flim flam man, I have heard many many stories, too many to regurgitate. Now, I know how many people get all butt hurt because their dog is shit, or they have found the secret training methods of the burundi, and a voice from a burning bush told them to feed raw.
> 
> ...



Jeff. You are right, it isn't about what sport we train.

If you tell someone something is bad that can't make their own opinions from the written word and video evidence, do you think you personally sway their opinion?

There are people that can't/don't want to do Mondio and PSA and Schutzhund and like Butch. Let them do Pro Sports, good for Butch. I would rather draw people to compete in PSA for all I see good in the sport than try and drive them from Pro Sports for all that seems to go on there.

I see where you are coming from trying to inform the public in what you think is wrong, but....If people like toking on a hookah pipe and dancing naked at midnight and they aren't doing it on my lawn, I don't care. 

Oh, and I come on here to read your posts. You are like a train wreck and I can't look away. It is a mix of *the *truth and *your* truth and humor that bring me back every time. They should never censor you in my opinion, the board and humanity itself looses something when they do. You won't care that I say that, just wanted to throw it out there. I may do a poll to find out how many more there are out there that regularly enjoy your posts.

THEY SHOULD PAY YOU TO BE HERE!!!


----------



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

I think there is a very easy way to clear all this up folks. Let's do some thing not often done on the great www let's put up or shut up.

A few weeks ago on another MB some folks started their eternal comments about me bad mouthing their chosen sport. I responded by offering to make a public apology to anyone that could find ONE post where I was negative to ANY dog sport by name, (and before you jump in Mr. Lyda I said badmouthing a Sport, not the people that come on my board and break every rule of decency we have)
That day the K9PS board quadrupled the highest number of downloads ever made, some bodies were searching. I did not have to make any apology.

So Mr. Nash, you say I am slamming other organizations, please put up those slamming posts, and I will apologize to you and that group.

Mr. Oehlsen, you have been making statements like this for a while now "_Butch is a flim flam man, 
and
there are plenty of people out there that have told me that he picks his winners ahead of time," _ Let's examine the possibilities.

Anyone that puts on a K9Pro Sports trial has a written set of by laws that says how much money the host gets, how much the contestants must be paid in prize money, and how much K9PS gets (which is $10)from each entry. The host clubs collect ALL the money at any trial (as I feel most sports do) The host club then pays the money out. 

In K9 Pro Sports all K9PS officials are forbidden to even be present when the host club tallys points or counts the money, so if there has been any flim flamming it is those Host clubs you need to be shouting about, I don't know who they gave their money to.

As far as me "Picking the winners ahead of time" Once again the K9Pro system requires TWO judges one local and one K9Ps certified, and usually strangers to each other. Our finals are now judged by Three different judges from three different countries, who don't know each other. So if I can "pick" the winners ALL of these people have to be crooked too, Right?

I have zero control of anything in K9PS except for seeing that the rules are followed, and those rules are written in hard copy that no one can change on the internet if they feel like "helping" a friend. There is no Pocketing, there is no Flim Flamming in K9 Pro Sports, unless it is a group effort. So exactly Who are these scoundrels Picking all the winners and pocketing all the money at those clubs? I think you need to recognize them as well.

Thank you Mods, for allowing me to answer.
PS have any of you ever been to a K9PS event?

Mr. Lauer, I think you wrapped up all of the OP's questions when you said "_it is the same if it is SchH vs F. Ring_"


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

*The Butch Cappel Conundrum*

Do you give him more attention by replying to his posts or do you let obvious bull shit slide?
When Butch disrespects other sports by referring to Schutzhund dogs as Jute junkies and ring dogs as Hula hoop dogs etc. then
it's hard to give his sport K9 Pro Sports any respect.
When he tells stories about how a "French Ring III dog" failed at K9 Pro Sports with out any mention of the dog or it's training. Implying that K9 Pro Sports is superior. I can bull shit.
When he states that Thomas Ravn's K9 Pro Sport dog does/did Schutzhund and Mondio Ring based on his K9 Pro sport training and that Thomas doesn't have a nice dog and TRAIN for Schutzhund and/or Mondio. I call bull shit. When Butch resorts to infantile name calling instead of addressing legitimate questions, he deserves what he gets. When he lies and distorts
information then it's game on.
There are lots of people doing lots of different sports on the WDF. Butch is the only one that calls PSA Pickle Suckers of American or APPDA as Abadaba. There is no one on this list
that edits others post to distort what they said. No one on this list can get away with forging posts.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

You're all right Thomas but, you do sound like the proverbial scorned woman just out of a bad marriage. I talk to Butch quite often and we both have a few chuckles about all this bad mouthing.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

If anyone has any comments relative the answers to Christopher Jones, please post. Otherwise, and other posts in the whine shop, this too will close. 

DFrost


----------



## Tony McCallum (May 26, 2009)

Gday Chris , a few points relevant to your post.
"I know people who did it here in Australia with about 4 weeks of training"
In the 6 years we have been holding trials down here, 2 dogs , only 2 have certified in the Protection Division. Dogs have placed and got a little medal for doing so but have not got a certifying score.
We tried K9PS because it is not pattern oriented, you do not know exactly what you are doing till the day. There is a nice range from Training Div to Patrol Div. and much variation from event to event. We thought it was a good way to test dogs and welcomed any cross over dogs from any and all other venues. Like you, we are happy to see any one out working with their dogs in any format.
We never pushed it in any way, for the first 2 years membership and entries were free, gratis.
Our motto was come along , try it, test your dog and see what you think. If we can help we will, we supplied a venue for folks that was not really available for people in our country, we ended up running a series and a finals each year for whoever was interested. But just competing is not passing, it is a competition against a standard and an unknown course and scenarios, and though we had one event reach 52 entries, very large number for Australia l can add, still to date just 2 dogs certified or passed. We offer help , and seminars when we can, but we do not have training clubs, it is just a place to test your dog and have fun, with like thinking competitors. l am not sure what else needs to be said , regards Tony


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Tony McCallum said:


> Gday Chris , a few points relevant to your post.
> "I know people who did it here in Australia with about 4 weeks of training"
> In the 6 years we have been holding trials down here, 2 dogs , only 2 have certified in the Protection Division. Dogs have placed and got a little medal for doing so but have not got a certifying score.
> We tried K9PS because it is not pattern oriented, you do not know exactly what you are doing till the day. There is a nice range from Training Div to Patrol Div. and much variation from event to event. We thought it was a good way to test dogs and welcomed any cross over dogs from any and all other venues. Like you, we are happy to see any one out working with their dogs in any format.
> ...


And like I said Tony, I have never put down the sport nor the people that do it. I think its a good option for people with non sch breeds or security handlers who want to do some form of sport with their dogs. Im pretty sure you would not have heard me say anything other than what I have now. I would not rule out ever doing it myself even.
My point is that it doesnt stand equal to ring or knpv thats all. We make cars here in oz, but they are not bmw.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Christopher Jones said:


> And like I said Tony, I have never put down the sport nor the people that do it. I think its a good option for people with non sch breeds or security handlers who want to do some form of sport with their dogs. Im pretty sure you would not have heard me say anything other than what I have now. I would not rule out ever doing it myself even.
> My point is that it doesnt stand equal to ring or knpv thats all. We make cars here in oz, but they are not bmw.


Hi Christopher,

It's never been about the sport or the people doing it.
It's about the people running it. There's a reason that the Danes and Aussies come over here and clean house.


----------



## Tony McCallum (May 26, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Chris, l was just wanting to clear up some points made. Though l must say there is no way l would enter the realm of what stands equal to what, l see it as the farmer who needs to cart hay to cows in the winter, may well prefer an old 4wd truck to a BMW.
Good luck with your NVBK program, hope to see it in action here some day , regards Tony


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: It is a mix of the truth and your truth and humor that bring me back every time.

This is what I do when I am bored. I am not angry, mad, sad, or much of anything when I post here, except amused, or slightly irritated.

If I am irritated, it is because I cannot type fast enough to torture some idiot and their "real" dog, or someone whose total amount of experience involves regurgitating what I have said, or others have said on this board.

Many times I leave holes in my arguments the size of small trucks to see if anyone can catch me ****ing about. To this date, they have not seen them, as God forbid, I have told them they are idiots. 

LOVE IT.

I get a lot of shit in my PM box if I have not been on in a while, sometimes it is people who will not tell some obese **** that they are cheating scum, and sometimes it is people that wonder what I am doing letting the N00Bs speak out of turn.

God knows as boring as most people are on here, I don't see why anyone would read this. : )


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> . I mean let's be real. you have all drug Kadi through the mud everytime she has put anything on. .



Bullshit.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Sparticus Bubbaicus...are you fuking kidding me dude :lol:


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I think David F has his rubber toed sneakers stuck up his ass again.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Mr...........bubbacus, please read the PM in your box! 

Bob Scott 
WDF moderator


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Sparticus Bubbaicus...are you fuking kidding me dude :lol:


LMFAO...I just want to know how in the hell that name got past the registration - who is next? Mr Penis Enlargement?


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

How about a little introduction and tell us about your self Sparticus :-k


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Mr...........bubbacus, please read the PM in your box!
> 
> Bob Scott
> WDF moderator


Dammit Bob don't mess this up look away just look away


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

sparticus bubbacus said:


> I would have to say that the sport dog training is analogous to taking boxing classes in the same way that K9 Pro Sports training would be to analogous to taking Mixed Martial Arts classes.


If you are here long enough Mr. Bubbacus, can you please explain this whole martial arts thing, Butch did not...
I have seen 100's of PP Sport competition dogs, ranging from terrible to very impressive, I have seen dogs a ton of dogs that I would hate to meet in a dark alley, and a ton I would have with me in a dark alley, if I had a choice..
but *I have never seen a Martial Arts Dog.*

Please explain.


----------

